# Earth Stove Model 710



## asulwer (Sep 8, 2021)

metal tag on back of stove states, as title says, Earth Stove model 710.  i know nothing about it or how to accurately use it.  total beginner here with any stove!  low/mid/hi air flow adjuster under door.  no other air flow adjuster.  no glass window. nice big cavity for wood, 8" flue.  anyone have any experience with this stove?  i saw a few discussions on Earth Stoves but none like mine.

sorry the pics are not better.  i can attach better ones when i am near it again


----------



## Blazzinghot (Sep 10, 2021)

This stove is almost identical to the Pineridge stove I fixed up and sold. The Pineridge has  the air control on the front instead of the back. where is the air control on your stove?  What do you want to know about this Earth Stove?


----------



## asulwer (Sep 10, 2021)

Blazzinghot said:


> This stove is almost identical to the Pineridge stove I fixed up and sold. The Pineridge has  the air control on the front instead of the back. where is the air control on your stove?  What do you want to know about this Earth Stove?
> 
> View attachment 281773



Air control is in the same spot as yours.  i have low/mid/hi setting for air flow.  no glass door like yours.  i wonder if i could add glass to my door?  does yours have an 8" flue?

i have never used a stove like this before so i know nothing about them.  especially how to properly use.  it has instructions on the back for how far away from combustibles its must be, so that makes installation easier.  stove pipe all the way up until i am 18 inches from combustibles, then class-a pipe the rest of the way.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Sep 10, 2021)

It is just to amazing to me that these stove are so much alike from two different companies. I was just looking though my pictures from when I re-did this stove and noticed the hook for the handle is exactly the same as the Earth stove.  

Yes, this stove had an eight inch pipe as it is a little larger stove and needs a good draft. You can put in a window if you want but check to see how the air enters the stove from the inside. On my stove the air was blowing up on the glass as it entered the stove.  This was not working all that well as the window had gotten so hot it looked like a skin on a orange or it could have just been poor operator using the stove wrong. I put in a new window and welded  a plate  inside the stove to direct the air away from the window. I did not keep the stove long enough to see how long the window stayed clean. But it stayed clean during the tests. Sometimes a hot fire will clean of the smoke from the glass but don't expect these older stoves to have a clean window for very long. 

As far as using the stove it depends on how it was built inside. A picture of the inside top of the stove would be helpful. But lets just say the stove is an open box then you will need a 8" damper on the stove pipe coming out of the flue.  

Lighting your first fire. 

First make sure your air control under the door is open or on high then start you kindling and keep the door cracked as the fire is going. Then start putting on more wood to you get good fire going. At this point you can add more wood and close the door and then let the fire get really cooking. When the stove gets a good bed of coals then you can adjust the damper on the flue as needed. Then you can adjust the low, medium or high to adjust how warm you want your home. I am sure some of these guys can add some pointers as I have not used one of these older stoves on a regular basis so they could give you some more help. 

As nice as this stove looks and you wanting a window you might check around for a more modern used EPA rated stove. It will save big time on firewood. Just a thought.


----------



## asulwer (Sep 10, 2021)

it doesnt sound like a window is going to work.  it was more of a thought.

yes the stove is a box.  there appears to be short ledges about half way up on the two sides a back.  fire brick is under the ledge and lines the three sides and bottom.  i wonder what the ledge is for?  i can see a similar ledge on the back of your stove too. i assumed a damper on the pipe would be necessary, its good to get confirmation


----------



## asulwer (Sep 10, 2021)

i saw your before post for your stove, nice work.  it looks exactly like mine!  weird


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2021)

Some stove companies put out a stove that is sold under multiple names.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Sep 10, 2021)

This is certainly a good example of one type of stove with two different names.  

asulwer,  Not sure what you are describing about the legs. I know the older EarthStoves had a two small pipes going down into the stove on the  back wall which was secondary air.  

Glad you found my post on this stove. It was a rusty beast when I first got it. But it polished up nice. Let us know when you get your stove fired up. 

I am pretty sure the damper is necessary as it keeps the fire from disappearing up the stack.


----------



## asulwer (Sep 10, 2021)

Blazzinghot said:


> This is certainly a good example of one type of stove with two different names.
> 
> asulwer,  Not sure what you are describing about the legs. I know the older EarthStoves had a two small pipes going down into the stove on the  back wall which was secondary air.
> 
> ...


not legs, a ledge.  the ledges run parallel to the bottom, about halfway up from the bottom, on both sides plus back.  you can see one ledge right above the fire brick, in the back, in your pic


----------



## Blazzinghot (Sep 11, 2021)

You are talking about the angle iron that holds in the bricks.


----------



## covelocows (Jan 18, 2022)

asulwer said:


> would you consider selling stove? looking for a 710
> 
> sorry the pics are not better.  i can attach better ones when i am near it again
> 
> ...


----------



## snobuilder (Jan 18, 2022)

Seems to be a good market for less regulated stoves, eh? Makes sense to me as well.

I am seeing it on classified sites as well.


----------



## bholler (Jan 18, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> Seems to be a good market for less regulated stoves, eh? Makes sense to me as well.
> 
> I am seeing it on classified sites as well.


There has always been a market for used stoves.  Newer cleaner burning stoves sell much better and for higher prices than most old stuff.  With the exception of a few collectables.


----------

